# Error on Ubuntu box??



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I am trying to install the required packages for the AOSP to start working on ROMs. I keep getting these errors

Note, selecting 'libsdl1.2-dev' instead of 'libsdl-dev'
E: Unable to locate package libc6-dev-i386
E: Unable to locate package lib32ncurses5-dev
E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs
E: Unable to locate package lib32readline5-dev
E: Unable to locate package lib32z-dev

after running this command

sudo apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf build-essential zip curl sun-java6-jdk zlib1g-dev gcc-multilib g++-multilib libc6-dev-i386 lib32ncurses5-dev ia32-libs x11proto-core-dev libx11-dev lib32readline5-dev lib32z-dev

How do I get the packages? Synaptic did not display them when I tried a search.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i used this method to get it all installed and working. http://rootzwiki.com/entry.php?31-Android-SDK-NDK-Eclipse-and-ADB-Auto-Installer-%28Ubuntu-Linux-Mint%29


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I am trying to install the development files for AOSP not the SDK to make apps. I am trying to make a ROM. But thanks for the link I installed it anyway


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

I used that to get myself ready still. I thought u still needed that to make a rom as well. maybe im wrong tho


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

You may be right idk.... I have only ever installed it when working on actual android apps. I got everything to install after doing a VM off my windows computer. I was using a box. Also the files have changed I used synaptic and started typing in the files and then I would see something that is close I would install it. Most of the differences was the 32 is now a 64. and yes I did install this on a 32 bit computer not 64 lol. Its just an updated file. Also the I386 file is included in the Jave6 so you will not find that file.


----------

